# Cervix at 22 weeks



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi 

Sorry to post but have a question. 

While ttc I sometimes checked my cervix as I know this is sometimes a good indicator of most fertile times. Recently, as well as the migraines and headaches (grrr) I had a fair amount of low down pressure, constant peeing and like a bulge in my lady bits the other night. Was so uncomfortable and had had a few shooting pains on and off in the afternoon. At one point it felt like something was 'down there' so to speak. I know you shouldn't prod cervix when pregnant so i didn't but as i was worrried and had some stringy mucous, i did have a slight feel (sorry!)  there and the end of the cervix felt slightly 'open'. I didn't pry any further as didn't want to cause any probs, but it certainly felt a bit more like a hole and i reckon i could have put my finger in (sorry tmi tmi!) I didn't and won't but have read around and am worried as i know 2nd trimester is the classic time for incompetent cervix to come to light but often doesn't until too late. 

I know it's all probably fine but i am so scared of taking any chances. 

This is my second pregnancy so my cervix might be slightly open anyway, right? I read that you can fit a finger into the cervix of a second time mummy...?? then others say should be firmly shut. The internet is a great thing but can cause so much uncertainty! 

I have spoken to mw and am seeing anway tomorrow for quick check up but do you think she willl be able to check my cervix to put my mind at rest? When i described symptoms she said that the delivery suite was the only sure way of knowing if a prob and she was a little alarmed by my report of pressure, constant bladder pressure and increase in discharge. I don't want to bother anyone so decided to wait til i see her tomorrow.

Anyway, your advice/opinion would be greatly appreciated. I am not panicking but just not 100% confident. 

My DD was born at 38+2 (following what my GP is sure was an amniotic leak at about 30 weeks) and I am currently 22 weeks. 

Thanks for your help 

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You are right in thinking that your cervix is always slightly open after having one baby, so this is fairly normal. I don't feel unduly alarmed by your symptoms, they just sound like a growing uterus and heavier baby than earlier in pregnancy.  Your midwife won't be able to examine your cervix as we are not supposed to do any internal examinations before about 36 weeks, and there is a risk of introducing infection with too many examinations.  The discharge you describe sounds normal, with it being stringy, if it was watery and heavy enough to need to wear a pad I would be more concerned.

Everything sounds fine at the moment, and hopefully your midwife should be able to put your mind at ease tomorrow,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Emily/Oink

Thanks for the reply. I am probably just be neurotic!!

I saw mw who was lovely but as you said, couldn't do anything. She just said to contact delivery suite if i feel low pressure or am concerned at all. 

Last night when i went to the toilet my (warning TMI) lady bits were bulging. I did feel a little inside and could feel cervix - didn't prod though I promise - and it felt open. Maybe only a tiny bit more than before but again, probably just 1cm at most if that is normal 2nd time round. I also have lots of lumps of mucus which is yellowy/green but i know, like you say, this is pretty normal. 

I know i am worrying over nothing but there's always that element of doubt in the back of your mind. I'll sit tight and assume all is normal 

Thanks again

Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,  

Everything sounds fine, but I don't think you will be able to relax until you get thoroughly checked out. Why don't you ring Delivery and see if they will do a thorough check on you and put your mind at ease,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi EmilyCaitlin

Thanks for your reply. 

I went to the delivery suite earlier and they were brilliant. I don't know why I was worried! 

Anyway, like you said all looks fine. Only thing Dr was slightly concerned about was the amount of yellowy mucous discharge about. SHe took a swab to send off for testing, I guess in case of infection? Said if I have any change or it gets worse/ blood in the mucous etc then to come straight back. 

They didn't actually say what the mucous coud be but am guessing in case a yeast infection or something?

Anyway, thanks again, as ever, for your advice and reassurance. 

NIc x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, it could just be a yeast infection or other infection of some sort that might just need some antibioitics or cream, the results should be available in a day or two,

hope you are ok,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

